# varios problemas luego de cambio de plataforma

## pelelademadera

Buenas tardes antes que nada.

Los molesto a ver si logran encontrar cual es mi problema porque llevo casi todo el domingo con esto y no logre ni medio avance

Cambie la plataforma, pase de un 6700k + z170 a un 7800x + x299

Antes del cambio recompile el kernel con soporte a mis futuros controladores y no hubo mayor drama con eso, el equipo booteo sin problemas.

Ahora, lo que no logro hacer andar es la 2º placa de video, y la que funciona funciona realmente mal.

tengo 2 gtx 1070, las tenia funcionando a ambas sin dramas con la configuracion anterior pero ahora me esta dando varios dolores de cabeza.

el lspci reporta lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /home/pelo # lspci 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2020 (rev 04)
> 
> 00:04.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Sky Lake-E CBDMA Registers (rev 04)
> ...

 

Segun lo que reporta lspci deberia usar busid "PCI:17:0:0" en xorg.conf para una vga, y 65:0:0 para la segunda.

Sin embargo, solo logro hacer andar 1 sola vga y con la siguiente configuracion:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier     "Device0"
> ...

 

Si pongo 17 o 65 no levanta las X, la pantalla queda destellando entre negro y la consola en uso.

Ya me ha superado la situacion

----------

## Stolz

El identificador de la salida de lspci es hexadecimal pero el driver de nvidia espera números en decimal. Solo tienes que convertir de uno a otro

17(hex) -> 23(dec)

65(hex) -> 101(dec)

Prueba con

```
   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "tarjeta_1"

      BusID      "PCI:23:00:0"

      Driver      "nvidia"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "tarjeta_2"

      BusID      "PCI:101:00:0"

      Driver      "nvidia"

   EndSection
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> El identificador de la salida de lspci es hexadecimal pero el driver de nvidia espera números en decimal. Solo tienes que convertir de uno a otro
> 
> 17(hex) -> 23(dec)
> 
> 65(hex) -> 101(dec)
> ...

 

Bueno, viendo esto sigo mas o menos igual, pero en lo que comentas parece que estas en lo cierto.

extraido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> [    16.264]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
> 
> [    16.264]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0
> 
> [    16.264]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
> ...

 

inverti la configuracion en xorg.conf porque poniendo el orden 23/101 fallaba de igual manera, con 101/23 tengo graficos, pero realmente funciona mal, se ve lagueado, y el mouse se detiene y vuelve a arrancar.

sigo con los errores de xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> [    17.378] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:23:0:0.  Please
> 
> [    17.378] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-1):     check your system's kernel log for additional error
> 
> [    17.378] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-1):     messages and refer to Chapter 8: Common Problems in the
> ...

 

y el log de dmesg:algo filtrado:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /home/pelo # dmesg | grep VGA
> 
> [    0.832679] pci 0000:17:00.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none
> 
> [    0.832686] pci 0000:65:00.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc /home/pelo # dmesg | grep NV
> 
> [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000035f1a000-0x0000000036d46fff] ACPI NVS
> 
> [    0.779370] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x35f1a000-0x36d46fff] (14864384 bytes)
> ...

 

como la ultima linea tengo montones identicas con el timestamp cambiado unicamente

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

## pelelademadera

actualizo esto:

Descubro que en ubuntu 17.10 funciona todo de mil maravillas.

Empiezo a buscar donde puede estar mi error y mi primer prueba fue usar el .config de ubuntu para recompilar el mismo kernel de ubuntu y logre hacerlo funcionar pero solo parcialmente, las 2 vga, pero realmente con mucho lag. y agregando los parametros a la linea del kernel: video=vesafb:off vga=normal

luego de un reinicio, volvi a lo mismo.

Compile el kernel con genkernel, lo mismo, funciono el primer inicio, reinicie y volvi al mismo error.

ya realmente no sabia que hacer y probe cambiar el dispositivo primario desde el bios y cambiar el conector dvi de mi vga a la placa correspondiente.

De momentos esta funcionando correctamente con el kernel de genkernel y los parametros de grub.

Estoy recompilando con mi .config a ver que pasa con mi kernel, pero no se bien a que se debe el problema, el dispositivo falla en iniciarse, realmente no se a que se debe. pero al menos con el kernel generico estoy con el sistema funcionando.

----------

## pelelademadera

Actualizo con una solucion, no seria lo ideal pero tampoco se donde reportarlo como para que se solucione.

En gentoo siempre que funciono, funciono por un inicio, luego de reiniciar fallaba, tanto con el kernel mio, como con un kernel compilado con las opciones de ubuntu, asi como con un kernel compilado con genkernel.

La solucion de momentos fue, asignar como tarjeta principal a la que esta en el 3º pcie en el bios, y de esa manera ambas graficas son detectadas y funcionan correctamente despues de todos los reinicios y demas.

Estimo que es algun problema de openrc, que es lo unico que difiere entre gentoo y ubuntu significativo, ya que xorg probe todas las versiones que habia y la que utiliza ubuntu y no soluciona el problema.

Y estimo que viene relacionado a que la 1º vga tiene un busid mayor a la secundaria, pero son solo suposiciones ya que no tuve realmente tiempo de pasarme a systemd, ademas de que me rehuso un poco a hacerlo ya que openrc es simple, funciona de maravillas y lo entiendo bastante bien, no asi con systemd

----------

